# LEC's



## PPJ1212 (Mar 11, 2009)

My town belongs to the NEMLEC. I was wondering how much it cost each city/town to belong to a LEC. When there is a call out, who pays the OT?


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

You should ask your town if you want to stir up trouble.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

The question should be, who pays the speeding ticket when guys get called out and assume every other officer and trooper knows who they are and what they're up to.

:baby01:


----------



## PPJ1212 (Mar 11, 2009)

I asked one of the cops in my town and he said he was wondering the same thing. I just wanted to make sure that we weren't being charged twice, once for the fee and then for the call outs. Doesn't sound like stirring up trouble to me.


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

This is an obvious attempt to start an inter-agency war. Thread should be closed now.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> When there is a call out, who pays the OT?


Your town/city. Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Never a lack of people who are willing to jump in.


----------



## PPJ1212 (Mar 11, 2009)

Killjoy said:


> Your town/city. Draw your own conclusions.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Its not the dirty lies that hurt, its the dirty truth.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

We had someone from our department that was on a lec , due to budget cuts the town had to withdraw him from it. I am pretty sure it cost the town for OT when he went out. I really dont see the need for any of the lecs due to the fact there is already a stop team from the MSP. Just my opinion I am not trying to stir anything.


----------

